# Nuggets talking to Kings about Artest



## Peja Vu

http://www.basketballforum.com/sacramento-kings/391632-artest-says-stint-kings-near-end.html



> The Kings are believed to have had recent discussions with Denver regarding Artest, and could possibly be pursuing forward Nene Hilario. While Artest will make $7.4 million this season, the trade would work as it falls within the league rules of contracts coming within 20 percent of one another as Nene – in his sixth season – will earn $8.84 million this season in his contract that goes through 2011 with a player option for the 2011-12 campaign. Hilario, though, is battling testicular cancer and hasn't played since Jan. 7.


----------



## Peja Vu

> While I spent quite a bit of time wondering in print about Nene being part of an Artest-to-Denver deal, there are other pieces there too. There's the expiring contract of bruiser Eduardo Najera ($4.95 million), the revived and likely unattainable center Marcus Camby ($10 million this season and signed through 2010), and young talents like small forward Linas Kleiza ($1.01 million this season, team option for 2008-09 at $1.82 million).
> 
> Artest to Denver fits for another reason, too, that being the notion that he would be best suited in an environment with an established coach and surrounded by big-time stars. That was much of the reason Pat Riley has pondered the idea in Miami, where Shaq and D-Wade could create quite the trio with Artest. And it works in Denver, too, where coach George Karl has had a smooth run since getting the once-difficult Allen Iverson and worked past so many Carmelo Anthony moments.
> 
> The biggest difference here is that Miami (9-35, last place in the East) is a lost cause while Denver (27-18, 7th place in the West) could badly use another potent piece to ensure playoff position.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010284.html


----------



## nbanoitall

right team wrong player


----------



## Peja Vu

nbanoitall said:


> right team wrong player


Who you want?


----------



## Sliccat

Peja Vu said:


> Who you want?


John Salmons.

He'd be better than artest. Not only is he sane, but he doesn't play the same position as the team's franchise player.


----------



## darth-horax

I'd like to see us pick up Bibby to run poitn with AI on the wing. Won't happen, though.

Artest could work, but he woudlnt' be a starter unless we moved him to SG, which he isn't.
I don't foreseee this happening.


----------



## nbanoitall

based on how this roster was put together, and how George Karl wants to play the Nuggets need a very versatile pickup before the deadline.
you need a quality defender. you need someone who can play in the backcourt with good handles. you need a guy that can hit an open j. you also need a guy that wont be a distraction and understands his role.
John Salmons is the only guy I can think of that meets those standards and would be available without the Nuggets giving up a young piece. Nene (if he's kept) could get the opportunity to switch to center if Camby gets traded over the summer.
Salmons and Justin Williams for Eddie Najera and a 2nder rounder if it takes it.
You offer that to the kings and they welcome the expiring deal. Like many formerly successful teams the kings have fallen into a trap where they only can compete for a bottom spot in the playoffs if everything goes right for them. The Kings must know they need to rebuild.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> based on how this roster was put together, and how George Karl wants to play the Nuggets need a very versatile pickup before the deadline.
> you need a quality defender. you need someone who can play in the backcourt with good handles. you need a guy that can hit an open j. you also need a guy that wont be a distraction and understands his role.
> John Salmons is the only guy I can think of that meets those standards and would be available without the Nuggets giving up a young piece. Nene (if he's kept) could get the opportunity to switch to center if Camby gets traded over the summer.
> Salmons and Justin Williams for Eddie Najera and a 2nder rounder if it takes it.
> You offer that to the kings and they welcome the expiring deal. Like many formerly successful teams the kings have fallen into a trap where they only can compete for a bottom spot in the playoffs if everything goes right for them. The Kings must know they need to rebuild.


But they'd rather trade bibby and artest. I'm pretty sure they see salmons as a part of the rebuilding effort.


----------



## Peja Vu

There have been some rumors out here of Artest for Kleiza & Najera. Would you go for that?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=2770~591~25&teams=23~23~7&te=&cash=


----------



## jericho

I'm not sure I would. Artest just plays absolutely the wrong position - he's a natural SF. The Nuggets can probably afford to pull off one key deal, one trade at this juncture in the attempt to bring in a difference-maker. Why roll the dice on a headcase who'll be stuck behind a young all-star? 

I suppose if he passes some kind of sanity test and swears on his grandmother's Bible that he really wants to be a sixth man, it could be worth a try. Having him play spot minutes at SG could help quite a bit defensively, but he doesn't fit there offensively. It sounds combustible to me.


----------



## scooterk

Don't bother thinking about these deals without thinking about payroll.


----------



## Peja Vu

Angling for Artest



> History is repeating itself.
> 
> It was two years ago that Ron Artest, then with Indiana, was on the trading block, and the Nuggets were angling for him. Now, the Sacramento forward is again trade bait, and word is the Nuggets are interested.
> 
> But it would be a bigger risk this time. Artest, making $7.4 million this season, can opt out of a $7.4 million deal for next season, so a deal might just amount to renting him for a few months.
> 
> The Kings don't seem interested in taking on a big contract such as the one belonging to Nene, who is making $8.84 million this season and has four years left in addition to possible concerns over his testicular cancer.
> 
> But it's possible a package of Eduardo Najera, who has an expiring $4.95 million contact, and hot prospect Linas Kleiza, who is making $1.01 million this season and $1.82 million next season, could entice the Kings.
> 
> But it might be tough for the Nuggets, who have been getting a lot of calls on Kleiza, to possibly hurt their future by dealing him for Artest, who could opt out of his deal.
> 
> Then again, many observers believe the Nuggets, with four starters 30 or older, have a window that's closing, so they might want to roll the dice. And there's always the chance Artest could like Denver and stick around another season.


----------



## Your Answer

Sliccat said:


> John Salmons.
> 
> He'd be better than artest. Not only is he sane, but he doesn't play the same position as the team's franchise player.


WOW you change your position awful quick man. Salmons yuck.


----------



## Sliccat

Melo's Answer said:


> WOW you change your position awful quick man. Salmons yuck.


I didn't say I wanted him. The other guy does, and he would be better than Artest. 

But... from the nuggets standpoint, what about AI for Artest and bibby? I'd hate it, but if the Kings would accept, it would make sense for the nuggets.

Or, AI, Nene to cleveland, Najera, Smith, Snow, Damon Jones, Nuggets and Cavs first round picks to Kings, and Artest, Gooden and Bibby to Nuggets.

Would never happen, but I think it would work for all teams.


----------



## darth-horax

Kleiza won't be going anywhere. He's too good and too young and way underpaid.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sliccat said:


> I didn't say I wanted him. The other guy does, and he would be better than Artest.
> 
> But... from the nuggets standpoint, what about AI for Artest and bibby? I'd hate it, but if the Kings would accept, it would make sense for the nuggets.
> 
> Or, AI, Nene to cleveland, Najera, Smith, Snow, Damon Jones, Nuggets and Cavs first round picks to Kings, and Artest, Gooden and Bibby to Nuggets.
> 
> Would never happen, but I think it would work for all teams.


:nonono:


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> But they'd rather trade bibby and artest. I'm pretty sure they see salmons as a part of the rebuilding effort.


this doesnt make sense to me. They are within one month and one day of each other in age. Plus you have Kevin Martin as the teams franchise player at shooting guard. 
If the Kings are clearing house and rebuilding if you have Garcia and Martin why on earth would you not move Salmons for expiring deal and a pick. He's having a career year if anything this is a team to do it and take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> this doesnt make sense to me. They are within one month and one day of each other in age. Plus you have Kevin Martin as the teams franchise player at shooting guard.
> If the Kings are clearing house and rebuilding if you have Garcia and Martin why on earth would you not move Salmons for expiring deal and a pick. He's having a career year if anything this is a team to do it and take advantage of the situation.


They'd keep artest too if he wasn't insane and a team cancer.


----------



## nbanoitall

the argument they are only trading Ron Artest because hes a nut case doesnt work for me either. It sounds as if everyone is being shopped outside of Kmart2 and Hawes. If you have your SG spot set for the future and Salmons has three years left you shop him along with all the other names that are floating around. Artest, Bibby, Miller, etc


----------



## Peja Vu

Artest is going to opt out after the season. That is probably the leading reason they are shopping him.


----------



## nbanoitall

so why are they shopping all the other vets on the team? thats the point, they are a bad team. Bibby is available. Brad Miller is available (drafted Hawes) so with Kmart going to hold down the two why wouldnt Salmons be available as well?


----------



## darth-horax

Cause you need to have at least one or two building blocks in spot so you can attract free agents.

Right now he's the cheapest of the bunch and he's having a career year. Personally, I'd look to trade him and keep Bibby, but that's just me.


----------



## Sliccat

RedsDrunk said:


> :nonono:


what's your problem with the trade?


----------



## Vermillion

It doesn't have to be Artest, but I say trade Kleiza while his value is high for good pieces. I like the guy, and I love his production especially because it's really been helping us this season, but I don't see him becoming any better than how he's playing now. If we can get even a borderline star-type player for him or a player that really fits I say pull the trigger.


----------



## Sliccat

Vermillion said:


> It doesn't have to be Artest, but I say trade Kleiza while his value is high for good pieces. I like the guy, and I love his production especially because it's really been helping us this season, but I don't see him becoming any better than how he's playing now. If we can get even a borderline star-type player for him or a player that really fits I say pull the trigger.


I agree with this sentiment.


----------



## darth-horax

SDepends on who you could get.
If you could get a Micheal Redd by trading Kleiza and pieces, then I'd do it. However, if you're looking to trade Kleiza for the sake of trading...then I'd say no.

He's got a huge upside that has yet to be tapped.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> SDepends on who you could get.
> If you could get a Micheal Redd by trading Kleiza and pieces, then I'd do it. However, if you're looking to trade Kleiza for the sake of trading...then I'd say no.
> 
> He's got a huge upside that has yet to be tapped.


I think that this is a tremendous overstatement, especially while he's with the nuggets.


----------



## darth-horax

Which part is an overstatement? The aprt that he has a huge upside, or the part that his potential has yet to be tapped?


----------



## Redeemed

He is saying that Kleiza is fat and slow for the SF position, and the fact that he is not athletic at all. He is a shooter, nothing more.


----------



## darth-horax

DienerTime said:


> He is saying that Kleiza is fat and slow for the SF position, and the fact that he is not athletic at all. He is a shooter, nothing more.


This is obviously coming from sombebody who has probably never seen him play other than espn highlights.

How many times this year has he taken sombody to the hoop hard and finished with a thundering dunk? How many times does he get on the floor or loose balls? How many times does he run the floor and fill the lanes at the right times?

oh yeah, this is comign from a Pacers fan...the team of softies in and of themselves.

Disregard his post.


----------



## Pacers Fan

darth-horax said:


> oh yeah, this is comign from a Pacers fan...the team of softies in and of themselves.
> 
> Disregard his post.


And this is coming from a moderator? ****, man. You're supposed to control flame wars, not begin them.


----------



## Peja Vu

INSIDER: Nuggets Deal for Ron Artest Not Imminent



> Today, I talked with a source very close to the “Artest’s situation.” First, the source was very adamant in stressing Artest’s current contract situation.
> 
> “I can’t fathom a trade because Ron can opt out of his contract [with the Kings that carried over from the Pacers] when the season is over.”
> 
> To clarify…that means that the Nuggets could make a play for Artest, and then Artest could “play” the Nuggets when his current deal is up.
> 
> There’s no doubt Artest is looking to get paid by a competitive team (as he should), and there’s no doubt in my mind Artest will facilitate the situation most conducive to that happening.
> 
> The question is, are the Nuggets that team?
> 
> “It depends on if they pay [Ron] at the end of the year. [Ron] is looking for equal value for his talent. [Ron] is not going to let his equity on the court outweigh his equity in his paycheck,” answered the source.
> 
> So the Nuggets have to ask themselves what is Artest’s short term worth relative to their post season goals.
> 
> Right now, Artest is averaging 18.4 points, and 5.6 rebounds.
> 
> I don’t think you could argue the Nuggets couldn’t use those stats, and that’s not even mentioning Artest’s value on defense. When you look at the fact that Marcus Camby’s knee is somewhat gimpy from a contusion, and Nene’s return is up in the air, a front court force who can play both sides of the court sounds attractive to me.
> 
> Unfortunately the source isn’t confident that the Nuggets have the players to make a fair exchange with Sacramento for Artest—straight up that is.
> 
> “Who would the Nuggets give?” asked the source.
> 
> When I suggested J.R. Smith -obviously not straight up for Artest- the source told me Smith is not enough of a “name” to even be considered. As a matter of fact, the source intimated their doubt as to whether the Nuggets had enough “names” on their roster (outside of Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson) to validate any talks.
> 
> All and all, what does it matter?
> 
> Talks for Artest haven’t substantially gotten off the ground as of this report. According to the information I have received, neither the Nuggets nor the Kings have made an official call to Artest’s representation looking to put a trade in motion.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> So don’t box up your tuxedo and your wedding gown in the garage right now.


----------



## Sliccat

i really don't know what i think about this anymore. I mean, an AI, Artest, Melo, Martin, and Camby line-up is kind of nice, and this team isn't winning the title as is...


----------



## R-Star

Artest has shown many times he can play the two. Yes, SF is his natural postion, but he'd have no trouble playing the 2 for the Nuggets.


----------



## R-Star

darth-horax said:


> This is obviously coming from sombebody who has probably never seen him play other than espn highlights.
> 
> How many times this year has he taken sombody to the hoop hard and finished with a thundering dunk? How many times does he get on the floor or loose balls? How many times does he run the floor and fill the lanes at the right times?
> 
> oh yeah, this is comign from a Pacers fan...the team of softies in and of themselves.
> 
> Disregard his post.


Ill go ahead and disregard your post instead. Nice modding by the way. Sure you're the poster boy of the team.


----------



## Kuskid

Disregarding all the other bs, Ron Ron just isn't a fit in Denver. Karl's not exactly a players' coach, and Artest isn't exactly a 2-guard. He also has a tendency to work in isolation on offense (I'm basing this off of what I've seen of him in the past). Finally, dealing "Hilario" gives us a scary thin front court for the future. Who knows when he'll be back, anyway.


----------



## Sliccat

Kuskid said:


> Disregarding all the other bs, Ron Ron just isn't a fit in Denver. Karl's not exactly a players' coach, and Artest isn't exactly a 2-guard. He also has a tendency to work in isolation on offense (I'm basing this off of what I've seen of him in the past). Finally, dealing "Hilario" gives us a scary thin front court for the future. Who knows when he'll be back, anyway.


i wouldn't do it for nene.

I'm not sure that artest even makes the nuggets better if the trade was for kleiza and Najera. Artest has much more talent, but he doesn't hustle like those guys. The atmosphere they bring to the team, which otherwise is pretty lazy, is invaluable. That said, if they're bringing in Ron, Kleiza has to go. No sense in having them both.


----------



## darth-horax

Any trade that sends away Kleiza or Nene shoudln't happen. Who do the Kings want anyway? They keep saying we dont' have the 'names' to make a trade happen. Sounds like they're pushing for marketing value instead of talent.

Oh well.


As far as flaming, I never flamed anybody. I was responding to a ridiculous post, not the person.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> Any trade that sends away Kleiza or Nene shoudln't happen. Who do the Kings want anyway? They keep saying we dont' have the 'names' to make a trade happen. Sounds like they're pushing for marketing value instead of talent.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> As far as flaming, I never flamed anybody. I was responding to a ridiculous post, not the person.


they're idiots. Najera is a very big name.


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> they're idiots. Najera is a very big name.


artest can defend twos, that being said i dont want him.
John Salmons is the only guy I see for and expiring contract doing anything positive for the Nuggets.

However, I wouldnt go as far as to say any trade that involves Nene shouldnt happen. I'd involve Nene in a Redd trade or one for hamilton in the off season.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> artest can defend twos, that being said i dont want him.
> John Salmons is the only guy I see for and expiring contract doing anything positive for the Nuggets.
> 
> However, I wouldnt go as far as to say any trade that involves Nene shouldnt happen. I'd involve Nene in a Redd trade or one for hamilton in the off season.


I'd rather trade AI for one of them. Nene is the sole low post threat on the team.


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> I'd rather trade AI for one of them. Nene is the sole low post threat on the team.


you are forgetting Melo as a low post threat. AI and Camby both likely hit the block in the summer.


----------



## darth-horax

I don't know about AI hitting the block.

I think you do shop Camby around. He's aging, expensive, and nearing the end of his run. I think the Nuggs gave nene the big contract so they could have him step into Camby's role someday.

That someday is right aroudn the corner.

The more I watch this team, the more I think we might bea ble to utilize Artest if we did get him. He might aactually help us out.


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> I don't know about AI hitting the block.
> 
> I think you do shop Camby around. He's aging, expensive, and nearing the end of his run. I think the Nuggs gave nene the big contract so they could have him step into Camby's role someday.
> 
> That someday is right aroudn the corner.
> 
> The more I watch this team, the more I think we might bea ble to utilize Artest if we did get him. He might aactually help us out.


AI is less valuable to the team than Camby right now.


----------



## darth-horax

That's true. However, I'm looking down the road. They're both the same age, but AI has proven that he's durable...something Camby unfortunately cannot claim. If you take Camby away, you have a solid, albeit potential replacement in Nene. Take AI away, and this team has no scoring threat other than Melo.

Scrwe it...trade em all for a bag o' M and M's and some toffee.


----------



## nbanoitall

darth-horax said:


> Scrwe it...trade em all for a bag o' M and M's and some toffee.


wait til june. use the knicks stupidity against them and the bulls need for size against them.
i'd try a redd for nene and najera deal now.
then force the bulls to take both camby and kmart as a package. the nuggets get back ben wallace, joe smith, and tyrus thomas. they save a load and get a talented young guy.
lets hope thomas is still running the show in ny in june. give him AI for marburys expiring deal (buyout) and their first round pick. they wont have a top 3 pick, so lets assume he is stupid enough to trade it away. i'd try and take their 2nd rounder too.
then you have a 4 to10 pick (which could land Jordan, mayo, gordon etc) plus
then the nuggets draft 17 to 25.
then a high 2nder round
you shed a bunch of salary and bring in Tyrus Thomas and 3 rookies.


----------



## Ballscientist

Artest asked for $80M contract. Kings wanted to pack with Kenny Thomas...


----------



## Peja Vu

Artest's future still remains a mystery



> Although Nuggets vice president Mark Warkentien is believed to be in favor of acquiring Artest, the sources said coach George Karl is hesitant for a number of reasons. He is a fan of Artest's game, the sources said, but somewhat uneasy about losing forward *Eduardo Najera* in a deal in light of the uncertain status of *Nene*. The Nuggets' power forward is undergoing treatment for testicular cancer and hasn't played since Jan. 7.
> 
> In the meantime, Najera - who has an expiring contract ($4.95 million) and would likely come the Kings' way if a deal transpired - is filling his role and his departure would leave a void. The more pertinent question might be whether the Nuggets would give up small forward *Linas Kleiza*, whose contract ($1.01 million this season, team option for 2008-09 at $1.82 million) and upside intrigues the Kings.
> 
> The Kings might also attempt to send forward *Kenny Thomas* to Denver as well, while the Nuggets are believed to be making shooting guard *J.R. Smith* and his expiring contract ($2.1 million) available in the right deal. Denver isn't the only team who could come calling about Artest, especially in a Western Conference in which just five games separated first place and eighth place entering Friday. And although the Artest fear factor remains for most around the league as it pertains to his reputation, there are also those who wonder if he could do for them what he did for the Kings when leading their surprising playoff run in 2006.


----------



## thaKEAF

I'd love to see J.R. Smith gone. His crazy shot attempts in the playoffs last year pissed me off.


----------



## Sliccat

I flip flop on this every day. On one hand, Artest is always a good boy in his first year with a team, and even if he opts out, that would hopefully only leave denver short of kleiza. On the other hand, nobody on the team hustles like those two, except occasionally JR.


----------



## darth-horax

I don't know...this is all too crazy. I mean, Ron can help us out big time, but I'd hate to lose Kleiza.
As much as I love Najera, I think he's expendable if we have someboyd else who can play the post. 

Nene is a question mark. When he's healthy, he's a beast, but when is he healthy?
JR is an enigma, but if Karl won't play him, why keep him?


----------



## Sliccat

The thing about Ron is that he's the one player who could really turn the nuggets into contenders if he'll play his hardest. Sure, it would move AI to point, but only for stretches. If you stagger him with AI and Carmelo right, he'd be in while both of them are out, which would account for more than half of his minutes, so it wouldn't change much there, and it would put Anthony Carter into his natural back up spot.

I have to say it's worth the risk. Right now, the nuggets have nobody who can guard perimeter players.

John Salmons, I suppose would also be a fairly good option, though I don't think it will happen.


----------



## Peja Vu

The Kings beat writer still thinks that Denver is his most likely destination:

Tick, tock, tick, tock...



> One week and counting until the trade deadline.
> 
> And from this corner of the NBA world, I still see Denver as the most likely destination for Ron Artest.
> 
> Sure, the Nuggets have won six of their last eight, but they can't think for a minute that they're ready to take on the new-look Lakers or the soon-to-be-supped up Dallas Mavericks (folks I talked to today still expect the Jason Kidd deal to eventually go through). They still need help, and Artest showed them on Wednesday night just how much he could provide. Meanwhile among other known potential destinations, it sounds like New York is just going to wait to try and sign Artest in the offseason and I just can't see a scenario in which Golden State actually makes a move for him (Nor, for the record, can the San Jose Mercury's Tim Kawakami in this fine post).





> I spoke to Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie today about a season analysis story, and asked him about the trade front near the end of our conversation. Things heating up, Kings' boss man?
> 
> "Uh, on the backburner," he said quietly. "No one's getting traded today."
> 
> If it is indeed Denver on the stove, then don't forget that Linas Kleiza is - in my estimation - the key to the deal. He's a young small forward with big upside, and - as Hoopsworld's Travis Heath argues here - he could hold up any potential deal altogether.


----------



## Sliccat

I'd also rather keep JR than Kleiza. He's a real key to their future.


----------



## Peja Vu

Anthony pushing for Artest



> "I really believe that, if we get Ron Ar- test, that will make our team a lot more powerful, a lot more stronger, a lot deeper than we are right now," Anthony, a starting forward in the All-Star Game at New Orleans Arena, said about the possibility of the Nuggets acquiring the Sacramento forward.
> 
> "Ron Artest, you can't go wrong with him. I don't care what happened in the past and the off-the-court things. . . . On the court, he brings it every night."
> 
> Two years ago, when Artest was with Indiana and on the trading block, Anthony called for Denver to get him. But Artest went to Sacramento, where he has become yet another big-name player who could switch teams by Thursday's trade deadline.


----------



## Your Answer

Peja Vu said:


> Anthony pushing for Artest


Durr when I saw you posted I was hoping you had something new out your camp not from ours. Heard of this last night already.


----------



## Sliccat

Denver has to go for this. The need somebody who can really guard the top perimenter players of the west. It's worth every risk. We can say that Iverson isn't a point, but the reality is that he won't have to play point for much longer than he is now. the rotation would be (I'm assuming)

Anthony, Iverson, Carter, Artest, Smith

Point: 48 minutes free - Carter gets 25, Iverson 23
SG: 48 Minutes free - Iverson 27, Artest 10, Smith 11
SF: 48 Minutes free - Anthony 25, Artest 20 
PF: about 15 min. free - Anthony gets 10, Artest 5

It has plenty of risks, but if Artest keeps his head on, it vaults the nuggets immediately into true contender status. And even if he leaves, that frees enough money that they'd probably be willing to spend the who $5 mil exception this year. And if they get Nene back, then Karl just gets to bench smith again, and it still works.


----------



## Peja Vu

> On that front, *sources close to Denver said talks between the Kings and Nuggets about Ron Artest have recently restarted. *The elements of a potential deal appear to be the same, with the Kings holding out for third-year small forward Linas Kleiza and likely requiring forward Eduardo Najera and his expiring contract.
> 
> The Nuggets, it appears, continue to debate whether a move is necessary to keep up in the Western Conference arms race. However, at least one of their star players appears to have made up his mind. Carmelo Anthony told the Rocky Mountain News on Friday that he wants Artest as a teammate.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/718745.html


----------



## Sliccat

make it happen!


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Artest doesn't provide much shooting and would possibly make us worse in that area, but he does bring defense, toughness, and IQ (as long as his shot selection improves). I'd rather we do this than the Randolph trade, but I'm not sure it's a great idea anyway. The front office is getting shakier in my mind, considering that we have the same problems season after season yet they never get properly addressed.


----------



## Sliccat

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Artest doesn't provide much shooting and would possibly make us worse in that area, but he does bring defense, toughness, and IQ (as long as his shot selection improves). I'd rather we do this than the Randolph trade, but I'm not sure it's a great idea anyway. The front office is getting shakier in my mind, considering that we have the same problems season after season yet they never get properly addressed.


Well, I'd prefer if they could do this, and then trade JR for Redick and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Sliccat

Another thing to remember is how ineffective Kleiza was last year in the playoffs. It's not like they'd really be losing to much shooting when it matters. And with his 14ppg this month going to artest, there are no real concerns over not getting enough shots.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kleiza still key in Artest talks



> But as Petrie has shown through his dealings with Denver pertaining to Artest, that does not appear to be the case. Several league sources reiterated that the Nuggets had offered the expiring contract of forward Eduardo Najera and a first-round draft pick for Artest. The holdup, though, remained third-year small forward Linas Kleiza, a player who could certainly help the Kings in the present tense and without whom Petrie is not expected to do the deal.
> 
> Activity is expected to heat up today, with Denver perhaps joined by other teams desperate to make a move. Denver played its final game before the deadline Tuesday, downing Boston 124-118 at the Pepsi Center, handing the Celtics their first loss against a Western Conference team. Boston is 16-1 against the West.
> 
> Kleiza, who comes off the bench, only continued to show his worth by scoring 11 points on 4-of-5 shooting with four rebounds in 18 minutes.


----------



## darth-horax

Would Sacramento bite without Kleiza? I mean, according to the Denver Post, the Nuggs have NOT contacted Ron Ron's management yet.

However, that doesn't mean the two teams have not talked about this.

It sounds like Denver is trying to get Ron Artest on the cheap, which would be nice. If Kleiza HAS to be involved, I think Sacramento will miss out on trading the Rottweiler. I don't think that Denver will give up such a young up-and-comer for a one year rental.

If Ron does a sign-an-extension-and-then-trade to Denver, I think that Kleiza could go.

I don't want him to, but I can understand it if it happens.


----------



## thaKEAF

This has to be the most interesting lead up to a trade deadline that I can remember.


----------



## Sliccat

If you're getting Artest, why would you want to keep kleiza? He'd just rot on the bench, especially when/if Nene gets back.


----------



## darth-horax

Cause Ron most likely will opt out after this season.


----------



## Peja Vu

> 12:22 p.m.
> The Spurs may be nearing a deal for Artest, *although it's also believed Denver may finally be willing to give up Linas Kleiza*. Of course, my flight from Portland to Sacramento is at this very moment, so we'll see where things stand when I land.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## Dissonance

Seriously, someone needs to keep Artest away from the Spurs. I don't care who it is either. Can't let that happen.


----------



## Sliccat

Dissonance19 said:


> Seriously, someone needs to keep Artest away from the Spurs. I don't care who it is either. Can't let that happen.


I'm with you 100%


----------



## thaKEAF

If he goes to the Spurs it's a wrap. The Nuggets gotta bring him in..


----------



## Peja Vu

Hoopsworld update:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=7502



> The Denver Nuggets remain engaged in trade negotiations with the Sacramento Kings. As of Wednesday morning, the Nuggets had been reluctant to part with Linas Kleiza. However, according to a league source, the Nuggets are now "strongly considering" giving up Kleiza in a deal for Artest.
> The source indicated that the San Antonio Spurs have now entered the bidding offering a package of Francisco Elson, Brent Barry and multiple draft picks. The Spurs late interest may have encouraged Denver to consider upping the ante in their pursuit of Artest.
> 
> Despite Denver's ongoing interest in Artest, Memphis' Mike Miller has been Denver's number one target from the start. However, one source stated that Miller has "been pulled off the table." The Nuggets made an effort to get him, but it appears they are going to come up short in their pursuit.
> 
> If Miller is indeed off the table as league sources have indicated, Artest is the last big name in play for the Nuggets. The argument being made by members of Denver's front office is that Artest is a great player, and if the Nuggets can get a great player by giving up complementary pieces, it's a move they have to get done if they can. It's not that people in Denver don't think highly of Kleiza, but at the end of the day he's currently a backup small forward. The thinking is that if Denver has to give up a couple of reserves and a draft pick to get a player of Artest's caliber, it's a deal they have to make every effort to complete.
> 
> As of this moment, no deal is imminent. And in addition to the Spurs, the Houston Rockets are also believed to be looking into the possibility of acquiring Artest. However, the Nuggets appear to be putting on one last full-court press in an effort to win the Artest sweepstakes.


----------



## aboveallodds24

I am against it 100%... Think of the headcases we would have in the locker room... Artest, JR Smith, K-mart. Not to mention the egos of melo(who has gotten better) and AI... A hot headed coach in Karl and we would be giving up 2 of our 3 BEST LOCKER ROOM PEOPLE in LK and Eddie... Hate the deal and await a practice court brawl between the 3 hot heads with Karl throwing fuel on the fire. do not like it! not worth the headache... especially if artest bolts after one year and LK continues to develop at the current rate.


----------



## iversonfan 349

Iverson carmelo and artest would be a good threesome.


----------



## Sliccat

aboveallodds24 said:


> I am against it 100%... Think of the headcases we would have in the locker room... Artest, JR Smith, K-mart. Not to mention the egos of melo(who has gotten better) and AI... A hot headed coach in Karl and we would be giving up 2 of our 3 BEST LOCKER ROOM PEOPLE in LK and Eddie... Hate the deal and await a practice court brawl between the 3 hot heads with Karl throwing fuel on the fire. do not like it! not worth the headache... especially if artest bolts after one year and LK continues to develop at the current rate.


what ego has AI displayed in Denver?

If anything, I think that AI and K-Mart might keep Artest in check.

But yes, it is a risk. However, they're not contenders right now, they need to make the move.


----------



## Peja Vu

It's looking like the Spurs stuff was just BS. I guess it is down to the Nuggets (at this moment)...


----------



## darth-horax

We coudl rename our team "Thug-Life."


----------



## Peja Vu

Latest update:



> *(3:56 p.m.)* Let the staring contest begin.
> 
> The Kings and Denver are at a non-communicative standstill, but there may be some reason to believe the Nuggets are considering giving up Kleiza.
> 
> Not to simplify the matter, but I can safely say Denver has looked at possible acquisitions in this light from the beginning. Jason Kidd was the most talented guy available, and Ron Artest was the second. End of story.
> 
> And now that it doesn't appear as if Denver will land Memphis' Mike Miller, that could be leverage of sorts for the Kings. Remember, there's really no reason to give in now. Just wait for the other side to blink until the deadline draws even closer. Twenty hours and counting...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## Sliccat

grr... hurry up.


----------



## Peja Vu

Not looking good unless Linas is in the deal...



> *(7:52 p.m.)*
> Pardon the prolonged absence there. Just got done chatting with Kings basketball president Geoff Petrie about a myriad of things. Among them, obviously, was how his day of potential dealings went.
> 
> His status report: "Might be time to turn the volume down," he said.
> 
> As in the volume of trade talk that has surrounded Ron Artest, and more specificially his situation as it pertains to Denver. There was talk from Petrie of a price of admission and how sometimes people just choose not to pay. The point, of course, was that Artest's price has not changed. If the Nuggets want him, they must give up Linas Kleiza in the deal.
> 
> It does not appear that the Kings have anything else of larger substance in the works, though I wouldn't be surprised if a role player is shipped out by tomorrow. All that being said, this is still a staring contest. If Denver blinks come morn, then the deal will get done.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010679.html


----------



## darth-horax

I"m torn.
If it goes down, we'll be getting a top player for a backup 3 man.
However, Kleiza is a beast, but will he ever be more than a 14 ppg hustle player?

If that's all he'll be, we'd be stupid not to get Artest for him. Maybe we can keep Najera in the deal...trade Kleiza and a draft pick for Artest straight up. If we have to include Najera, hopefully we'll get Kenny Thomas or another post player to back up KMart since Nene looks to be out.

I'd like to see if they'd consider a Nene for Artest straight up!


----------



## jericho

If this deal goes down, and Nene remains a Nugget but sidelined, I wonder if we'll be looking at some small lineups. I could Anthony at the 4 and Artest at the 3 in a balls-to-the-wall running attack.


----------



## Ruff Draft

ESPN -


> Denver may have all but checked themselves out of the Ron Artest trade talks, but Marc Stein reports that they are looking to deal Nene.
> 
> The Nets and Heat are both said to be interested in the Brazilian big.


That's too bad. I really wanted Artest in Denver. Sounds like there is a storm brewing though...


----------



## darth-horax

something of significance will happen before today is done...somewehre...


----------



## Ruff Draft

Definitely. It's all the same teams we keep hearing about. Miami, Denver, Cleveland, New York, New Jersey, Sacramento and Memphis. I bet there is at least one blockbuster left. Probably a bunch of scrubs being moved around too.


----------



## Peja Vu

Doesn't look good:



> *(10:05 a.m.)*
> As a quick addition to the prior post, there are indications that - at the very least - the power struggle within Denver's front office continues. And with the vast majority now saying owner Stan Kroenke will have the deciding vote, consider this passage from the story from Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo!
> _"Kleiza isn't just a player for Denver, but part of the ownership's family. Stan Kroenke has known Kleiza since his days at Missouri, when he was a teammate and close friend of Kroenke's son, Josh. The Nuggets traded for Kleiza, a 6-foot-8 Lithuanian, on draft day in 2005 and watched him develop into a terrific young player.
> 'There's a feeling from ownership that, ‘Hey, we've helped turn this kid into a player, so how can we let him go'" an Eastern Conference executive said."_


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## thaKEAF

booooooooooooo!!1


----------



## Sliccat

I don't see anything good happening.


----------



## Peja Vu

> *11:02 a.m.*
> One hour to go, and a source close to the Kings tells me Denver hasn't come back the Kings' way yet.


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## thaKEAF

This is bull****. The last time a deadline deal happened that I cared about was Webber to the Sixers back in 05. We always get all these rumors but nothing happens.


----------



## Peja Vu

I'm hoping at the least, Petrie gets back to the table right at the end and takes Najera (and maybe Smith) and the pick.


----------



## Peja Vu

REALLY not looking good:



> *11:46 a.m.*
> *No call from Denver.* Might still be a small deal for a Tyronn Lue type or maybe one of the other new guys from Atlanta. *Ron Artest will be on this team tomorrow.*


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/010702.html


----------



## thaKEAF

:azdaja::mad2::curse::rant::thumbdown:


----------



## Sliccat

I know.


----------



## darth-horax

This is bullcrap. Why do we NOT acquire somebody taht will help us in teh loaded west?
Thansk for the one adn done AGAIN! We are officially teh Timberwolves of yesterday.


----------



## Your Answer

Apparently George Karl is a strong reason why we didnt get Artest. Estratt came back shortly be4 the deadline and said Artest was no go because the FO didnt want to go against GK and shove Artest down his throat. Apparently GK didnt want to give up 2 of his best Character guys for a Character. If this is true GK needs to go to hell.


----------



## darth-horax

So now we choose the coach above the team;s needs? '

When do we sign Coby Karl and start him before Melo?


----------

